# Led Sled Side Pipes



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Does any body have a picture of how the side pipes are supposed to attach to the Dash Led Sled? I just can't figure 'em out. Any help will be greatly appreciated,
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Post a pic of what you have.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

hojoe said:


> Does any body have a picture of how the side pipes are supposed to attach to the Dash Led Sled? I just can't figure 'em out. Any help will be greatly appreciated,
> hojoe


you glue them in place


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Ledsleds have side pipes?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

purple66bu said:


> Ledsleds have side pipes?


Lake pipes on lead sleds are common


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

purple66bu said:


> Ledsleds have side pipes?


The chrome lake pipes came with the lead sleds when they were released Dennis. :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

vickers83 said:


> The chrome lake pipes came with the lead sleds when they were released Dennis. :thumbsup:


That's what I got. I just can't figure out how to place them.
hojoe


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

HOJoe, Place them a little closer to the front otherwise the rear of the pipe might drag on the track. If you`ve got the chrome pipes, make sure you sand the chrome off on the body side of the mounting tabs or they won`t stick. :wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

vickers83 said:


> HOJoe, Place them a little closer to the front otherwise the rear of the pipe might drag on the track. If you`ve got the chrome pipes, make sure you sand the chrome off on the body side of the mounting tabs or they won`t stick. :wave:


Thank you. That's the shot I was looking for. Now I know how they should look when mounted.
hojoe


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you want them tight against the body, There are 2 little nubs on the back side of the tabs you have to sand off. Otherwise they`ll hang down with a gap between the body & pipe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like that red sled!!! Love that color, even above yellow...RM


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

oh i got 2 sleds but no lakers..


----------

